# Conversion Factor Question?



## AKEISTER (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know the conversion factor for Pa Blue Shield?  I have not been able to obtain this information.  Can't find on web site and on the phone I get the run around.

Thanks

Aklice


----------



## Codingabc123 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Highmark FI Anesthesia Conversion Factor link*

This link should take you right to it:

https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reimbursement/anesth-2011.html

If not, go to the home page for Highmark, PartB, Fee Schedule, Fees and reimbursement center for Part B, and, for 2011, anesthesia conversion factor is the last item listed under 2011.  Most of the preceeding options are on the buttons on the left or your screen.

Hope that helps!

SY


----------

